# Phison developes SD Express controller.



## Chaitanya (Jun 20, 2019)

Phison has developed a new controller for SD 7.0/7.1 aka SD Express SD and Micro SD Cards.

https://www.anandtech.com/show/1455...ntroller-for-sd-express-microsd-express-cards


----------

